# New Member Intro thanks to Newera Imports and RK Tuning



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Hi ya’ll. I just wanted to introduce myself now that I’m an official Skyline GT-R owner! My name is Doug and I’ve recently relocated to Scotland from Texas. This week I took delivery of my “new” R33 Skyline GT-R VSPEC from Newera Imports and RK Tuning, and as I’ve told Miguel repeatedly, I’m in love.

Just to give a brief background, my wife and I were offered the opportunity to relocate to the UK more than a year ago, so of course I started shopping for a car immediately. In my earlier years I had been into the Japanese import scene in the states, but had since left those cars behind for the more “mature” cars. I had struggled with sticking with something more reserved here in the UK, but this move might be my only opportunity to own a car I’ve always lusted after… an R33 or R34 Skyline. Besides, I just left an E92 M3 and it did absolutely nothing for me. 

So with the decision made, I started researching Skyline ownership be reading the GTROC forum. I have to say I appreciate the information and opinions expressed by this community, as it helped me come up to speed very quickly . Through the boards I happened upon Newera Imports, and contacted Miguel about finding a car for me. From the beginning, I felt more like I was talking to a friend than conducting a business transaction, such to the point that any apprehension about buying a car over the internet was quelled. Miguel and his staff answered all of my questions and gave me some very good advice. During our conversations we realized he had a car already in the UK that might be exactly what I wanted, so on October 1 during one of my many trips back and forth between the US and UK, I stopped by RK Tuning to see the Black R33 Skyline GT-R that was to become my car. 

Upon seeing the car, I was blown away instantly. I spent several hours with Ron Kidell asking all kinds of questions, taking pictures and video. I left knowing I had found my car, but less than 24-hours later, circumstance threw a monkey wrench in the works in the form of a 4 month delay in our relocation. This is where Miguel and Ron stepped up to help a fellow enthusiast, and ended up storing the car for me until March of 2012. Not once did either of them put any pressure on me or raise a complaint. I’ve actually used them as examples to some of my employees as the way we should be treating our customers. 

Fast forward to last Monday and on a trip to London I stopped by RK tuning to do a final inspection of the car prior to shipping it. I hadn’t seen the car since October, and we had changed several things on the setup through email correspondence and iPhone pictures, so I was slightly apprehensive about what the results would be. Seeing the car in its final state is something I will remember my whole life… it was exactly as I had hoped. I drove the car around easily, but since I was unfamiliar with the roads and it was raining, I didn’t get to explore the limits. Luckily Ron volunteered to take me out for a quick ride to orient me with how the car performed… all I really remember is smiling and laughing like an idiot (sorry Ron) because I was so happy with this machine! In that 5 minute ride, in the rain, sitting in the passenger seat, I knew this would be a car that I will always love. My first drive in earnest Wednesday morning further solidified that notion. What a car…

Sorry for the long first post, but I thought I would give a proper introduction. I have to end by saying thank you to Miguel Varella-Cid and Ron Kidell for everything you guys have done for me. I’m sure there are a host of good vendors in this community, but I just want to say to everyone that my experience with these two guys has been amazing, and I do consider them friends that will have all my business in the future. I'll have to get my post count up so I can attach some images, unless someone wants to host them for me. I look forward to meeting some of the forum members in person over in the future, and if anyone in Aberdeenshire wants to hook up, I’d enjoy the opportunity. Thanks for reading and Take care.

Doug


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

welcome to the UK and skyline community =)


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

hi and welcome
nice one bet ur delighted with ur gtr


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

welcome to the u.k. and gtr ownership )


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcombe to the forum Doug


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: looking forward to seeing the car, and congrats on the purchase,little bit colder here than Texas isn't it :flame:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

welcome from italy!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

welcome to the forum

i am so pleased that this car has gone to someone who will really appreciate it for what it is.

cars like this are do not come on to the market, despite what everyone keeps saying.

you have a fresh "ground up" build with no expense spared by Garage Saurus

i have driven this 33, and it is amazing.

enjoy!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

welcome on board. If your looking for upgrades or servicing drop us a line. We are fairly close to you in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome, im also in Aberdeen, who do you work for just out of curiosity? There are quite a few monthly meets in Aberdeen, never been to one myself. But would be there if i was to see this beast!!! They are arranged through skylineowners.co.uk (scotland, area section).

Hope you enjoy your purchase, they are very addictive and fun cars:chuckle:


----------



## Hook&Skylined (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the club, the are a few owners up in Aberdeen its all the oilfield money


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Great choice, it's a fantastic car, was always thinking who will be the lucky owner 
Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard, fantastic car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Miguel is a Legend.. Welcome aboard and I hope you enjoy your 33 GTR for many years to come!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Doug, I look back now and remember trying to talk you out of buying this Skyline GT-R, but you would not be swayed until I realised you really were the sort of guy who would appreciate and look after it properly. 

We're delighted it went to you. Did take a long time for the right person to come along who could appreciate how special this car was, but we both know now it was meant to be you all along. 

The antidote for your peace loving neighbour and the Mirodi Spec. G Sensor will be on their way as soon as they come in. 

Looking forward to hearing more about your driving experiences & adventures up in Scotland... the roads & scenery up there (Further North the better as I remember it - but that was 20 years ago!) are the stuff dream are made of... Not least to a Texan, where the roads are mostly straight & flat! 

e-mail me your pictures and I'll post them up. :wavey:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a pic Doug sent me after the suspension had been lowered by RK:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Seen this car in the flesh and the pics def aren't doing it justice!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i love this car.... and i only can say that Newera/RK are the best!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Doug,

Well I guess we have three things in common - I'm good friends with Miguel, I used to live in Texas, and am an R33 GT-R owner as well.

Welcome to the forum, and feel to drop me a line so we can get nostalgic about those flat roads Miguel thinks are in Texas.

Aki

PS Glad to see this awesome example of an R33 is in good hands!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sure you two will get on well; you're like minded in may ways. 

Doug check out Aki's blog and subscribe, it'll make for interesting reading as it's a mine of information all about the 33 GT-R. Aki's also a guru when it comes to detailing cars... the otake way


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Car looks awesome and welcome


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums mate, hope we can be of any assistance to you :thumbsup:

So, a first time owner of a GT-R and you bought the Garage Saurus car? That car was built by probably the best GT-R tuner in Japan (have you seen their other cars?) and I'm sure will be an absolute blast and pleasure to own. I praise the fact that you went in an R33, the clearly superior Skyline generation  Good luck with a car and be sure to let us know what's happening with that fantastic machine!


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovely looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase this is a really special 33, I'm sure you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a fantastic looking car. If you fancy stopping off at Glasgow on your way up from your 10 hr drive, I'd love to have a good look at it before you carry on your further 3hr drive...:smokin:


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Hello All. Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I feel like I'm already a part of the community after lurking for over a year, but it’s great to be a contributing member. 

Thanks for all the comments on the car. Honestly, I wish I could take credit for it, but I feel like I am the beneficiary of some other person's hard work. I must have a Japanese twin out there, as the car is exactly as I would have it. For now I'm just the keeper of this amazing machine (and will be for quite a long time if all works out). Again thanks to Miguel and Ron for all the hard work. 

The car is a blast to drive. The character of the Skyline is so much different from the tuned M3's I've driven for the last 10 years, but I love it already. I've just started getting to know it, so I have a lot to learn. It's funny the little things that one notices (other than the stupid acceleration over 4000-rpm)... for instance this is the easiest car to heal/tow I've ever driven. I've also never noticed how big the "hips" are on an R33... she’s a curvy girl… I like that. 

I look forward to meeting some of the local Skyline owners. It's funny that I never saw Skylines until I bought one... then I saw three this weekend including a fine Bayside Blue R34 that I think I've seen on the board. The best thing that happened was when I received a back-handed complement this weekend when making a milk run to the grocery store. I was wearing my LSU baseball cap (Geaux Tigers!) and had a local say that the Skyline wasn't a car he would expect an American to drive. I simply said thank you.... I think.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase! Your car is gorgeous and I'm glad I got to see it parked up at RK. Makes me wish I bought 10.5 wide alloys (I think that's what you have) far better stance than my 9.5's. Thought I had the best black R33 lol.

Enjoy!!

Ps:


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! I always wanted a black one  Thats stunning mate!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats!!! Very Special Car!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum and uk, lovely car enjoy!


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome from another newb, man, I *love* the TE's & the rest of the car is super clean.

Are they staggered diameter or is it just the way it looks in the pics?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

All genuine TE37's of 19 x 10.5 + 12 size.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I know staggered fits would be hard, if not impossible, but again, WOW!

:bowdown1:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed.

Pretty sure I saw this car a few years ago when I bought mine from Newera, it was stunning back then.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Does look minty mint. Welcome.:wavey:


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

welcome to the site and what a cracking looking car you have got 


hope to see this about aberdeen at some point 


seems more and more coming to this fair city of ours


----------



## cdoe2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the club, nice looking car!


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the comments. I'm still loving the car. 

A quick question for the Aberdeen folks: Can any of you guys let me know where you get your cars serviced locally for general maintenance? I need to get my Air Conditioner recharged! I never thought I would say that while living in Aberdeen, and I'm used to the heat! 

I've got a few ideas of where to go, but would love to hear about any good experiences you guys might have had. You can PM me if you prefer. Thanks again!

Doug


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi doug 

we are having a heat wave at the moment just wind ur windows down and put the loud pedal down a bit more lol 


in all seriousness 

places for services etc up here there are a few places 


i use checkpoint svs in arbroath 

there is walace performance in aberdeen who adam and fee use for there time attack r32



also a bit down the way u have 
performance hq in dalgety bay


----------

